# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  [Giúp đỡ] Chiều bánh răng như hình gọi là trái hay phải

## emptyhb

Như hình trên, mình cần đặt mua từ trung quốc chi tiết giống như này, nhưng chiều thì ngược lại.

Mong mọi người giúp đỡ để mình đặt mua cho chính xác.

----------


## hitoshi88

Bác hỏi thẳng người bán cho  nhanh

----------


## anhcos

Nó giống như ren nhiều đầu mối thôi bác, theo cái hình trên là ren trái.

----------


## emptyhb

> Nó giống như ren nhiều đầu mối thôi bác, theo cái hình trên là ren trái.


Cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé.  :Wink:

----------


## solero

Cái này ở trong bộ kit hộp số mà. Bác mua sao lại bị thiếu 1 món ạ?

----------


## emptyhb

> Cái này ở trong bộ kit hộp số mà. Bác mua sao lại bị thiếu 1 món ạ?


Mình mua, nhưng do lần đầu không biết chiều thanh răng nó ngược với cả cái mua về. Nên phải mua cái này để thay thế.

----------

